# هنا : جميع روابط مواضيع السيارات !!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2009)

*روابط مواضيع السيارات*

*نظرا لأهمية هذه الآلة في حياتنا فقد أولتها جميع الفئات *
*عناية تامة وافردت لها الهيئات العلمية الخاصة والعامة ، *
*وجهات التنظيم الحكومية الأهتمام الأول*
*تدخل السيارة في حياة كل فرد فينا .*

*لاتكاد تجد عائلة في الدول الصناعية الكبرى إلا وبها شخص يعمل في مجال السيارات *
*سواء في الصناعة ،ورش التعديل ، ورش الإصلاح والصيانة ‘ قطع الغيار ،الهيئات البحثية، *
*مضامير الإختبارات ، قطع الغيار ، محطات الوقود ، تخطيط المرور،*
*السلامة ومعداتها ، تخطيط المدن ، *
*في الكباري وغيرها ، .*

*ونظرا لذلك فقد أحببت ان أجمع كل الروابط التي وردت في القسم لسهولة الرجوع إليها .*
*وسوف أقوم بإضافة اي موضوع له علاقة مستقبلا *
*وأدعو إخوتي المهندسين الأكارم بإضافة *
*الرابط الذي له علاقة *
*أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق،*
*والله من وراء الفصد.*
_________________________​ 
*- كتب مفيدة حول إصلاح السيارات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145450.html*

*- حوادث السيارات: اسبابها وآثارها على المجتمع** Car Accidents, Causes & Effects*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140836.html*

*- كيف يمكن الإفادة من الإطارات التالفة؟*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64501.html *

*-** كيف تحافظ على كفاءة المحرك في الصيف*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141115.html*

*- صيانة سيارتك بنفسك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141122.html*

*- الفروق بين الدفع الأمامي والخلفي*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122564.html*

*-**مهندسو السيارات طلب مواصفات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128727.html*


*- الاختصارات فى عالم السيارات*
*محمد حسن نصر في 21/8/2007*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63707.html*


*-**الاختصارات والمصطلحات فى عالم السيارات (** مكرر – أنظر أعلاه)*
*7-08-2007, 12:33 AM **محمد حسن نصر في*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61936.html*


*-**اهم اختصارات السيارات** ((مكرر من موضوع محمد حسن نصر)) *
*منير**kd5 **في 1/4/2009*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127080.html*

*-**كيف تتعرف على تلف أجزاء الدبريـــــــاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124614.html*

*-**روابط عن عمرة السيارات*
*http://ifile.it/6u5g0ch*

*http://thecartech.com/subjects/engine/engine_parameters.ppt*

*-**مساعدة في اختيار زيت المحرك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123272.html*

*-السيارة المهجّنة** (Hybrid car)*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122705.html*


*-**زيادة قدرة محرك سيارتك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122071.html*

*-**محرك الديزل **Engine Systems and Performance*
*بواسطة مهندس ماهر*
*https://fp.auburn.edu/sfws/plm/Web%20Engines.ppt*


*-**نظام محرك السيارات .... افقي - طولي** V – W*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t708.html*

*-**كم استطيع ان امشي بالزيت في المحرك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4718.html*


*Internal combustion engine -*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140910.html*


*-**كتاب طلبة الكثيرون** Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals*
*رابط التحميل لايعمل (قديم) الملف غير موجود*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51509.html*

*-**الى احبتى اهل الخبرة فى السيارات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125578.html*

*-**Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140197.html*

*-*كتاب فى What is a Diesel Engine?
الرابط لايعمل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26725.html

- Internal Combustion Engine Handbook
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114145.html

- كتاب سهل وبسيط فى اساسيات ال The Gasoline 4-Stroke Engine
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67588.html

- مواقع جميع شركات السيارات العالمية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145160.html

- منظم ضغط الوقود في محركات الحقن الالكتروني للبنزين(Electronic fuel injection 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123082.html


- أنواع مضخات الوقود الكهربائية في محركات البترول ودوائرها الكهربية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145396.html

- مخطط لورشة صيانة سيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82441.html

- مبدئ الحركة ( المارش) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126486.html

- طلب كتاب حول تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطال في السيارات وصيانتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143767.html

- أحدث إختراع لإطارات السيارات يقى السيارات من الإنقلاب عند إنفجاره 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145145.html

- نظام منع غلق العجلات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122259.html

*****
***
*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا على المجهود المبزول لراحة رواد الملتقى تقبل الله منك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس نورس (27 يوليو 2009)

مجهود كبير اثابك الله .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يوليو 2009)

مجهود عظيم اخى
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> مشكور جدا على المجهود المبزول لراحة رواد الملتقى تقبل الله منك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


 
_بارك الله فيك _
_وجزاك ربي خير الجزاء مهندس عبدالناصر
لجهودك ومداخلاتك ووقتك الذي لم تبخل به لزملائك في الملتقى._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس نورس قال:


> مجهود كبير اثابك الله .


 
وأثابك ووفقك وبارك الله فيك مهندس نورس​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> مجهود عظيم اخى
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


 
جعل الله ذلك في موازيننا وثقل بها صحفنا 
وإياك أخي المهندس طه
فجهودك ومتابعتك تسطران 
علامة مميزة في القسم
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


 
وجزاك خيرا ربي وبارك فيك
واسعدني مروركم.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

*الروايط بعد تحديثها*

الأخوة الزملا المهندسين 
الأفاضل
ارجو الا تبخلوا بإضافة اي رابط ذو علاقة بالموضوع
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
فالموضوع ليس حكرا 
ومشاركاتكم مهمة 
:84::84::84:
---------​ 
*1- كتب مفيدة حول إصلاح السيارات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145450.html*

*2- حوادث السيارات: اسبابها وآثارها على المجتمع** Car Accidents, Causes & Effects*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140836.html*

*3- كيف يمكن الإفادة من الإطارات التالفة؟*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64501.html *

*4- كيف تحافظ على كفاءة المحرك في الصيف*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141115.html*

*5- صيانة سيارتك بنفسك*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141122.html*

*6- الفروق بين الدفع الأمامي والخلفي*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122564.html*

*7- **مهندسو السيارات طلب مواصفات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128727.html*

*8- *الاختصارات فى عالم السيارات 
محمد حسن نصر في 21/8/2007
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63707.html

9- الاختصارات والمصطلحات فى عالم السيارات ( مكرر – أنظر أعلاه)

7-08-2007, 12:33 AM محمد حسن نصر في​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61936.html


10- اهم اختصارات السيارات ((مكرر من موضوع محمد حسن نصر)) 
منيرkd5 في 1/4/2009
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127080.html

11- كيف تتعرف على تلف أجزاء الدبريـــــــاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124614.html


12- روابط عن عمرة السيارات
http://ifile.it/6u5g0ch

http://thecartech.com/subjects/engine/engine_parameters.ppt


13- مساعدة في اختيار زيت المحرك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123272.html

14- السيارة المهجّنة (Hybrid car)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122705.html

15- زيادة قدرة محرك سيارتك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122071.html

16- محرك الديزل Engine Systems and Performance
بواسطة مهندس ماهر
https://fp.auburn.edu/sfws/plm/Web%20Engines.ppt

17- نظام محرك السيارات .... افقي - طولي V – W
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t708.html

18- كم استطيع ان امشي بالزيت في المحرك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4718.html


Internal combustion engine -19 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140910.html​ 
20- كتاب طلبة الكثيرون Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals
رابط التحميل لايعمل (قديم) الملف غير موجود

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51509.html

21- الى احبتى اهل الخبرة فى السيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125578.html

22- Internal Combustion Engine Fundamentals 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140197.html

23- كتاب فى What is a Diesel Engine?
الرابط لايعمل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26725.html

24- Internal Combustion Engine Handbook
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114145.html

25- كتاب سهل وبسيط فى اساسيات ال The Gasoline 4-Stroke Engine
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t67588.html

26- مواقع جميع شركات السيارات العالمية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145160.html

27- منظم ضغط الوقود في محركات الحقن الالكتروني للبنزين(Electronic fuel injection 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123082.html

28- أنواع مضخات الوقود الكهربائية في محركات البترول ودوائرها الكهربية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145396.html

29- مخطط لورشة صيانة سيارات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82441.html

30- مبدئ الحركة ( المارش) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126486.html

31- طلب كتاب حول تشخيص وإصلاح الأعطال في السيارات وصيانتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143767.html

32- أحدث إختراع لإطارات السيارات يقى السيارات من الإنقلاب عند إنفجاره 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145145.html

33- نظام منع غلق العجلات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122259.html

34- محركات البنزين و الديزل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19195.html

35 - الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقنالالكتروني L- Getronic في محركات البترول
A.mak

*36- **محطات الوقود*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145569.html*

*37- **محرك كاتربيلار** Screensaver **روعة*
*SCREEN SAVER*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145588.html*

*38- **اى شيئ يخص برمجة السيارات والصيانة الالكترونية*
*الموضوع عنوان ولم يتم إدراج أية معلومات *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86805.html*

*39- **إشتراطات السلامة في محطات الوقود ومراكز خدمات السيارات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145920.html#post1201565*

*40 – تجميع موتور بنزين من الألف الي الياء*
*SCREEN SAVER*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t59834.html*

*41- **فيديو يبين مطور السيارة قطعة قطعة*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140959.html*

*42- منظومة التبريد في المحركات*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119425.html*

*43- **رادع الصدمات التلسكوبي Telescopic shock absorber*
*A.mak *

*44- **Power Steering**‏ *
*A.mak *


----------



## اسامة القاسى (1 أغسطس 2009)

بجد د / محمد مجهود رائع ومتميز من حضرتك " جزاك الله عنا كل خير "


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> بجد د / محمد مجهود رائع ومتميز من حضرتك " جزاك الله عنا كل خير "


_ اخي المهندس أسامة _

_تقبل الله دعائك وأثابك الأفضل في الدارين._

_حقيقة نحن جميعا نحتاج الى الدعوات _
_وهي رصيدنا عند الله._

_جزاك خيرا وجزى كل من دعا لله خيرا_
_ووفقك وسدد خطاك._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

***********************

*45- **كراكبرنامج السيارات المتكام AutoData 2007**‏ *

*46- **مكتبة كتب ومراجع هندسة السيارات**‏*
*mohamed abouzahra*

*47- **Classification of Internal Combustion Engines**‏**(**123)*
*عمر محمد3*

*48- **Carburetor!!!!!موضوع حول مكربن السيارة*
*حسن هادي*

*49 - **Internal combustion engine/ماكنة الاحتراق الداخلي**‏**(**12)*
*حسن هادي*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*50- **Electronic Stability Control program للسيارات*

*51- **فلاش رائع عن انظمة الحقنبالسيارات*

*52- **Brake sys*

*53- **كلما تريد معرفته عن Automatic Transmission**‏**(*

*54-**اكتشاف الاعطال داخل السياره **‏*

*55- Screensaver محرك Corvette روعة*

*56- **فيديو رائع عن Common-Rail Diesel Engine*

*57- **الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقنالالكتروني *

*58- **فراملالسيارات الثقيلة (الشاحنات و الحافلات*

*59- **" نصائحلقائدي السيارات " 53 نصيحة*

*60- **معلومة تهمقائد المركبة قبل ان يتحرك بالسيارة*

*61-**مشاكل أداءالمحرك *

*62-**اسباب ارتفاعحرارة المحرك *


*63- **safty systems*


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود كبير جعله الله في موازينك وأثابك
والله انك تستحق كل خير الله يحفظك يا د محمد


----------



## ga1on (12 أغسطس 2009)

اللــه يجزااك خير 
بحث و عمل متعووب عليه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145994-new-post.html 

64- موقع أكثر من رائع لتعلم صيانة السيارات 

65- الراديتر ( المشع الحراري) كيف يعمل!!أهميته!! Car Radiator &Its Importance 

66- استبدل بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع 

67- طريقة عمل محرك السيارة ‏ 

69-http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f4-2.html# إطارات السيارات والسلامة المرورية Tyres and Its Role in Traffic Safety 

70-




استطلاع: صندوق السرعة الاوتوماتيك 

71- كل شيء عن مضخة الزيت 

 72- نبذة عن صيانة السيارة 

73- اسباب ارتفاع حرارة المحرك ‏


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أغسطس 2009)

دكتور محمد العزيز
بعد دعائي لك بالموفقيه والنجاح . وليجزك الله كل الخير والبركه
فانا ابدي اعجابي وتقديري واحترامي لما تقدمه بكل جدية وتواضع
شكرا لك سيدي وتقبل مني كل الود والاحترام


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله لكم و عليكم و مشكرين على مجهوداتكم


----------

